# Mac OS X system freeze



## deuce16 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,

Im badly in need of some help from some people in 'the know' about Macs and their hardware. 
For the last few months my Mac OS X has increasingly been freezing in the middle of well....almost anything. The only option i have is to switch off the system and reboot it again. In particular the system shuts down when pop ups appear on the screen (attaching files, security warnings etc).
Its becoming an ever increasing occurance now and as Iv little knowledge of Macs (or any computers systems if Im really honest!) Iv no idea how to go about resolving this problem. 
Iv heard good things from a friend about this forum and wondered if any one out there can forgive my naivety about this issue and help me sort this problem out? Id very much appreciate any help or advice people can give me.
Thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

pop ups? you mean when you are surfing the web? (i've never seen a security warning on the mac before) if its inside safari, have you made sure it's uptodate? and once it is, make sure you tell it to block popups, and then delete all cookies, and clear the cache. these things can be done from the preferences or safari menu.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

You can easily clear the caches, cookies, and everything else by choosing Safari --> Reset Safari


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Turns out that this was one of the batch of eMacs that had the faulty capacitors on the mother board, so it was seriously ill, and needs major help.


----------

